# Muffler is stuck



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

People,

87 Pontiac sunbird GT non turbo, orig owner, need to replace muffler, It is a clamp on, no welding. BUT, even though I was able to unscrew the clamp, the muffler incoming pipe end is crimped on to the tailpipe/pipe going into the muffler. The crimp is only say, a 1/4 moon shape, and not the entire circumference. This is from presssure from the clamp, I presume. 

When I pull on the old muffler it of course is on solid from that crimp. Anyone have any ideas if this is an impossible chore to do? I cant imagine how I can pull of the muffler. And no place to even position any kind of metal cutting saw. 

Thanks, people.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

papereater said:


> People,
> 
> 87 Pontiac sunbird GT non turbo, orig owner, need to replace muffler, It is a clamp on, no welding. BUT, even though I was able to unscrew the clamp, the muffler incoming pipe end is crimped on to the tailpipe/pipe going into the muffler. The crimp is only say, a 1/4 moon shape, and not the entire circumference. This is from presssure from the clamp, I presume.
> 
> ...


Often times you can take a chisel and split one side and spread the muffler pipe itself away from the exhaust pipe.


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

papereater said:


> People,
> 
> 87 Pontiac sunbird GT non turbo, orig owner, need to replace muffler, It is a clamp on, no welding. BUT, even though I was able to unscrew the clamp, the muffler incoming pipe end is crimped on to the tailpipe/pipe going into the muffler. The crimp is only say, a 1/4 moon shape, and not the entire circumference. This is from presssure from the clamp, I presume.
> 
> ...


You have two reasonable choices:

1) Using an acetylene torch, heat the muffler ends that go over the exhaust pipe and/or tail pipe
until cherry red, then you should be able to twist the muffler off. (One at a time of course)

2) Using a pneumatic chisel, cut the outer pipe off. (Of course, if there's room enough to
swing a hammer, you could use a simple chisel if you're a glutton for punishment)


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Will try these ideas. Thanks!!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You could also try a grinder with a cutoff wheel to split the pipe at the muffler, then spread it open. Or even cut the pipe off with it. I am not sure how much room you have to work but getting a grinder in there might be easier than a saw. I just cut the old system out of my Tacoma with one of these.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Raylo's right. Take angle grinder to it, grind outside pipe down to the inner one, and it will come off. It just rusted inside together.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, grinding it down will work. But a making a slit with a cut off wheel would be quicker.... if he has room to get it in there.



ukrkoz said:


> Raylo's right. Take angle grinder to it, grind outside pipe down to the inner one, and it will come off. It just rusted inside together.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If the upstream end of the clamped section is on the outside of downstream end, just cut off the downstream end about 1/2" from the joint. You'll end up with a circle within a circle. Use a hammer on a screwdriver to deform the inside circle (like turn it into a V), or a large vise grip or channel-lock, which should allow enough slack to get the rest out, even if you have to pry some more upstream.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

More ideas- thanks, people. These ideas will depend on how much room I have there with either a hack saw. Maybe cut a part off with my Ryobi grinder. Tough work.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

But the only thing- lets say I cut off the pipe at the front of the muffler to access the inner pipe intending to "crimp in" the inner section and discard. I will still have the outer pipe going back to the cat, with the crimp preventing the new muffler end from sliding into it nicely. Think I might have to do another cut in FRONT of that crimp? I will see if there is enough pipe there to nicely accept the muffler end.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

I think I should get yous a photo asap.......


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

The muffler is over the pipe coming from the front of the car. Where would you cut?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Boy they cinched it down, lol. Cut the muffler pipe on the bottom all the way to the muffler body itself. Then you should be able to drive a chisel or "old" screwdriver in between the exhaust pipe and the muffler pipe and spread it open enough to wiggle the muffler off.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Good plan, Mike. That seems very doable, Have a ryobi grinder/cutting wheel. Think the sparks are a danger near the fuel tank? No gas tank leaks.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't know if you saw the thread on my recent muffler replacement but I used a grinder (Makita 18v) and cut off wheel to extract mine. See the pics at the bottom of this thread. You can't see the front of the muffler but I cut it off right there. But then I didn't plan to reuse the tail and mid pipes. If you are planning to do that you need to be more precise.

And sparks are not a problem near the tank... unless you can smell gas fumes. Remember, muffler shops usually use cutting torches for this stuff. If you are remotely concerned just have a small fan running to ventilate the area.

(81) One problem DoomsDave will never see! | DIY Home Improvement Forum (diychatroom.com)


----------

